# улучшения для pxe сервера

## Gotcha25

Добрый день!

С linux только начинаю общаться. Собрал gentoo согласно handbook'у и влепил на него PXE сервер - задача передо мной стоит организовать мультизагрузочный сервер. Делал все согласно мануалам - все работает. С сервера ставится WInXP, Ubuntu и с него же можно запустить Norton Ghost.

А теперь вопрос. Нужно так организовать, чтобы при выборе в пункте меню автоматом раскатывался на целевой компьютер образ жесткого диска без каких-либо уточнений. Ну то есть загружаем машину по PXE, там пункт в меню установить такой-то образ, нажимаем, далее допустим окошко - да/нет, и сразу ставится образ, который где-то в конфиге мы заранее прописали. Пока слабо представляю как это реализовать, если не сложно направьте меня хотя бы в какое-то русло. С помощью чего можно такое повернуть? С помощью clonezill'ы? Там наверно надо что-то вроде команды запуска с параметрами? В общем я пока слабо разбираюсь.

И второй вопрос, хотелось сделать меню на русском, у всех почему-то на английском. Вот тут - http://smacker.fatal.ru/Cases/1335900452.shtml - товарищ описывает вроде процесс русификации, но как-то для новичка не подробно. У меня пока не получается. Либо иероглифы рисует, либо вообще не грузится меню, собственно запарка в том, что я не знаю где и какие брать шрифты.

буду благодарен за любую помощь!

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *Gotcha25 wrote:*   

>  Нужно так организовать, чтобы при выборе в пункте меню автоматом раскатывался на целевой компьютер образ жесткого диска без каких-либо уточнений. Ну то есть загружаем машину по PXE, там пункт в меню установить такой-то образ, нажимаем, далее допустим окошко - да/нет, и сразу ставится образ

 

Что непонятно здесь - надо курить настройки виндового инсталлятора(если ставим образ с виндой). В случае WinXP настройки лежат в файле, который подгружается через ntldr(это правится питон-скриптом из состава ris-linux). У меня это например winnt.sif лежащий в корне tftp, следующего содержания:

```

[data]

floppyless = "1"

msdosinitiated = "1"

OriSrc = "\\%SERVERNAME%\reminst\%INSTALLPATH%"

OriTyp = "4"

LocalSourceOnCD = 1

DisableAdminAccountOnDomainJoin = 0

UnattendedInstall="Yes"

AutomaticUpdates="Yes"

[SetupData]

OsLoadOptions = "/noguiboot /fastdetect"

SetupSourceDevice = "\Device\LanmanRedirector\%SERVERNAME%\reminst\windows"

[Unattended]

UnattendSwitch=Yes

CrashDumpSetting=0

DriverSigningPolicy=Ignore

OemSkipEula=Yes

OemPreinstall=Yes

; путь поиска дополнительных драйверов при определении PNP устройств во время установки Windows

; OemPnPDriversPath="drivers\001_network_realtek;drivers\001_network_intel_100;drivers\001_network_broadcom_netlink"

WaitForReboot=No

[GuiUnattended]

;AdminPassword=laparol

TimeZone=145

OemSkipRegional=1

OemSkipWelcome=1

[UserData]

ComputerName = *

FullName="Pinkbyte"

OrgName="Hellsing"

ProductID=your_product_key_here

[RemoteInstall]

Repartition=No

UseWholeDisk=No

[RegionalSettings]

LanguageGroup=1,5,2

Language=00000419

SystemLocale=00000419

UserLocale=00000419

UserLocale_DefaultUser=00000419

InputLocale=0409:00000409,0419:00000419

InputLocale_DefaultUser=0409:00000409

[URL]

; автоконфигурация прокси-сервера

AutoConfig=0

[PCHealth]

ER_Display_UI=1

ER_Enable_Applications=None

ER_Enable_Kernel_Errors=1

ER_Enable_Windows_Components=1

ER_Force_Queue_Mode=0

ER_Include_MSApps=0

ER_Include_Shutdown_Errs=0

; включить удаленный помощник

RA_AllowFullControl=1

RA_AllowToGetHelp=1

RA_AllowUnsolicited=1

RA_MaxTicketExpiry=28800

[TerminalServices]

AllowConnections=1

[Identification]

JoinWorkgroup=WORKGROUP

;DomainAdmin="DomainAccount"

;DomainAdminPassword="password"

;JoinDomain = "DomainName"

[Display]

BitsPerPel=16

Xresolution=1024

YResolution=768

; настройки брандмауэра

[WindowsFirewall]

Profiles = WindowsFirewall.TurnOffFirewall

[WindowsFirewall.TurnOffFirewall]

Mode = 0

; устанавливаемые(или не устанавливаемые ;)) компоненты

[Components]

; не ставить MSN Explorer и Windows Messenger

msnexplr=Off

msmsgs=off

; спрятать IE, Outlook Express(поставить когда заработает автоустановка FF и TB)

;IEAccess=Off

;OEAccess=Off

; не ставить игры

freecell=Off

hearts=Off

minesweeper=Off

pinball=Off

solitaire=Off

spider=Off

zonegames=Off

;
```

Сами установочные файлы лежат в поддиректории reminst в корне tftp. 

Установка проходит в 2 этапа, на втором нужна настроенная samba с расшаренным каталогом reminst.

Данный конфиг спрашивает только 1 вещь - как разбивать диск. При желании можно и это автоматизировать.

Установкой по сети Win7 не заводил, там свои грабли, пока не разбирался

----------

